# Filter Question.



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I see people saying to get 2 filters that are rated for the size of your tank. I have 1 a fluval 405, I have (what i found out after many misunderstandings) a 100 gallon tank. 

What are some pros-cons to have a filter that hangs on the back? 

What are the pros and cons to getting a second cannister filter like the one i already have? 

Or should i just scrap that idea, and just get one filter that is rated for a tank 4x's the one i have. I seen that floval fx5, i belive thats for a 400 gallon tank.

Also if i get a new filter. Do i just let it suck up the water in the tank or should i transfer some older water into from the old filter? Wouldnt that help with the bacterias?

Do i make any sense or do i sound lame?

Thanks in advanced this board has been much help thus far, sorry for somany questions.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

cons of a HOB they noisy, pros of a HOB they cheap
Cons of a canister filter they expensive, pros of a canister filter they good

doubling up on filtration doesn't hurt. My setup has a sump which I run a fluval 305 and an emperor 400 in. a canister and an HOB. eventually I plan on buying another fluval 305 and connecting them both up in a series.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

NooB1 said:


> I see people saying to get 2 filters that are rated for the size of your tank.


NB:

Filters are rated under ideal conditions which such conditions do not exist when they are in actual use.

The actual flow rate of an HOB is typically considered to be 50% to 70% of the rated flow.

10X is typically considered as the minimum desirable turnover rate for an HOB (ie. a 20G tank needs 200 GPH).




NooB1 said:


> Also if i get a new filter. Do i just let it suck up the water in the tank or should i transfer some older water into from the old filter? Wouldnt that help with the bacterias?


Just place it in the tank and turn it on.

TR


----------



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Toshogu said:


> cons of a HOB they noisy, pros of a HOB they cheap
> Cons of a canister filter they expensive, pros of a canister filter they good
> 
> doubling up on filtration doesn't hurt. My setup has a sump which I run a fluval 305 and an emperor 400 in. a canister and an HOB. eventually I plan on buying another fluval 305 and connecting them both up in a series.


Thanks for your info. I think i will just get another canister aswell.



jones57742 said:


> NB:
> 
> Filters are rated under ideal conditions which such conditions do not exist when they are in actual use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I appreciate you taking the time to reply


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a FX5 canister..it is filtering a 125 gallon tank..not quite enough turnover to do the job right..i also am running 4 large sponge filters in the tank..
since you already have a 405;i would suggest you get another and place 1 at each end..


----------



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

lohachata said:


> i have a FX5 canister..it is filtering a 125 gallon tank..not quite enough turnover to do the job right..i also am running 4 large sponge filters in the tank..
> since you already have a 405;i would suggest you get another and place 1 at each end..


Thanks for the info. Appreciated.

So i went to the fish store today and bought, a casacde 1200 rated for a 150 gallon tank. I have that going, aswell as the fluval 405. I should be fairly safe right? Which way should i face the spouts in the same direction or outlets towards eachother?

Also has anyone ever combined filters, having one filter suck in water, then running that outlet hose to were the next filter sucks in water and have that same filter spit out the water?


----------



## ajguzik (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate to hijack the thread, but my question is along the same lines. The thread already answered my question concerning filter ratings. I currently have an Emperor 400 on a 65 gallon that is deeper dimensionally than wide. The Emeperor is rated at 400 gph, and a Fluval 405 at 225 gph. I couldn't understand how the canister could be an improvement as advertised, until I read that hang-ons are only about 60% rated. My real question is relative to the Fluval FX5. I asked Hagen about using it in my 65 gal, and they sid it was too much filter for a planted aquarium. i noted that you can reduce flow with the inletvalve without damaging the pump. They suggested a 305 or 405. What do you guys think about the FX5 in my setup? Hagen also indicates not to use carbon as a media for plants. What's the scoop on that?


----------

